# SolusVM Patch - Solved Server Rebuild Problem Returning Error: 'Invalid Template'



## ModulesGarden (Jul 23, 2013)

Hello guys, we have just received a reply from SolusVM support with solution to common problem. This should be helpful for some of you.

{edited}


----------



## MartinD (Jul 23, 2013)

Please don't link to your forums like that. If you have information to share then by all means share it here.


----------



## Quexis (Jul 23, 2013)

From the forum in question (which I won't be linking to, due to MartinD's post above):



> Important information that we received from SolusVM support. Will be helpful for many, no doubt.
> 
> This is a solution for the problem with server rebuild returning 'Invalid Template' error.
> 
> ...


----------



## ModulesGarden (Jul 23, 2013)

Understood, here it goes:

A few hours ago we received important information from SolusVM support regarding problem mentioned in the topic. This information should be helpful for some of you. This is a solution for the problem with server rebuild returning 'Invalid Template' error.

"Here is the patch you need to run on the master node in SSH:


wget http://files.soluslabs.com/solusvm/fixes/api_vserver_rebuild.txt -O /usr/local/solusvm/includes/api/api_vserver_rebuild.php
This will allow you to rebuild KVM virtual servers via the API. Example output if using the json return values would be:


{"status":"success","statusmsg":"Virtual server is being rebuilt","rootpassword":"6axLkKpi","information":"Blah\nBlah\nBlah"}"
According to the answer received from SolusVM support, this solution works only on SolusVM beta and it will be included in the stable version.


----------



## rsk (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks for this, really. However, I guess we still have to wait for solus to release it in the stable version so we can put it into use. No BETA for me.


----------



## SkylarM (Jul 23, 2013)

Meh.


----------

